
Best Cities for Freelance Web and Software Developers - tadmilbourn
http://payable.com/blog/best-cities-freelance-web-and-software-developers
======
dudul
What is the difference between a software developer and a web developer?

~~~
tadmilbourn
In this research, it's looking at Bureau of Labor Statistics data. Web
Developer definition there is [http://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-
information-technology/w...](http://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/web-developers.htm). Software Developer is
[http://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/s...](http://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/software-developers.htm#tab-1).

The short answer: Back-end as opposed to Front-end

~~~
dudul
How about someone who does desktop app GUI? It's "front-end" but doesn't
involve web.

~~~
tadmilbourn
Very true. No definition is perfect and is going to handle every edge case.
But, it's the BLS's attempt to group different job types and provide the data
around it.

